# How to get rid of a Propane Tank?



## buckle97

I have a 250 gallon above ground propane tank.  The only things in our 100-year-old house that run on propane are the space heaters in each room, which are our only heating source.  For the last four years we have had to have a gas line repair done each year, averaging $200 each time.  We have a lot of old pipe under our house!  At the end of last winter we started smelling gas and I went ahead and shut off the propane at the tank.  Now that we are approaching cold weather we have decided to switch to electric space heaters and do away with propane all together.
The propane tank still has 100 gallons in it and I own the tank.  I need some advice on what to do with the propane AND what to do with the tank.  The value of the propane is approximately $200, but I'm sure the repair will be more than that.  I don't really want to get the line repaired.


----------



## bczoom

If you were closer, I'd buy it.

Have you checked around for any buyers?

It may be best to transport at night...


----------



## Junkman

The propane company will probably come and take the propane out of the tank, but they probably won't pay you for it.  Getting rid of the tank is more of a problem, since they are difficult to recycle.  There is a scrap yard near here that has literally 100's of them stacked up.  I was told that they can't sell them for scrap since there is a chance that they will explode if they try to cut them open.  Some of the propane companies around here will abandon a tank rather than pick it up, because of this.  I would just leave the propane in the tank and eventually consider running all new piping and going back to propane.  It still has to be cheaper than electric.  Fixing a leak one at a time is the expensive way to do repairs.  Once you realize that all the piping is bad, a total replacement is in order..Junk..


----------



## buckle97

The tank is still in good condition, so it is possible that someone might want it.  I guess my biggest problem is what to do with the propane that is in the tank.  I had not thought about calling the propane company, but I'm sure Junkman is right and they won't pay me for it.


----------



## thcri RIP

Back many years ago when I worked for an LP company we use to go out and pump the tanks out and pay for our present cost.  If you were a big time farmer and used a lot for  corn drying we would give full credit.  

We also use to take old tanks back and then send them in for testing.  If they met specs we could then sell them or use them as rental tanks.  This was cheaper than buying a new tank, however I don't think we would ever give them much money for them.

murph


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Got a FEL on your tractor?  Dig a hole!  That's what my old landlord's father did.  Everytime I walked by a certain place on the property I could smell Propane!


----------



## Glenn9643

"Now that we are approaching cold weather we have decided to switch to electric space heaters and do away with propane all together."

My suggestion is to keep the propane and the tank for a while; it's not going to cost you any more and chances are you'll find its more cost-effective to replace the piping than to depend on electric space heaters.


----------



## elsmitro

Yeah, electric heaters are definitely NOT the way to go.  Your bill will go sky high.  If you can’t do something like solar right now then your best option is to completely replace the pipe and stick with propane.


----------



## HGM

Propane is going to be cheaper in the long run as everyone has said... You could call the gas co and ask them as also mentioned.. Here in Ga, the company isnt alowed to buy or sell used tanks, but the guy who comes out might want it for a side sale(dont ask dont tell )... Also, the tanks are used for BBQ grills, you should have no problem selling it.. Try craigslist in your area, its free and I bet it will go quick, maybe even with the gas in it..


----------



## Mikeinpa

Aound here getting rid of twenty and thirty pound tanks is impossible. I have 6 lined up by the back fence!


----------



## HGM

This might be another good place to try... Running an add should be pretty easy..


----------



## Cityboy

I was going to suggest making a big ole charcoal grill/smoker out of it but HGM beat me to it.


----------



## Ice Queen

Keep it, if you get rid of it, you will surely want it!


----------



## ghautz

Ice Queen said:
			
		

> Keep it, if you get rid of it, you will surely want it!



That has been my philosophy.  Problem is, I have to keep an eye out because the wife is always trying to reduce my "pile-it" project out behind the workshop.


----------



## Junkman

Mikepa said:
			
		

> Aound here getting rid of twenty and thirty pound tanks is impossible. I have 6 lined up by the back fence!



You can drop the 20 pounders off at any Walmart and when the truck comes to exchange the empties for full ones, they will take them with them.  Both Blue Rhino and AmeriGas clean, paint, and install new valves in the old tanks.  The 30 pounders are harder to get rid of, however, if there is a place near you that sells trailers, they might have a exchange program like the one that Walmart does, and if they do, they will take them.  The campground near here saves them up and then when they have 100 tanks, the truck comes by and takes them.  I know that they don't get paid for them, but it is like getting rid of hazardous waste for free.  The bigger the tank, the harder it is to get rid of.  If you think that the propane tanks are difficult, try to dispose of a fuel oil tank.  You have to pay by the gallon of size and I have heard that they are presently charging $1.00 per gallon for disposal plus a transportation charge.


----------



## Mikeinpa

Thanks Junkman,  I'll check that out.  What really gets me about the 30 # tanks is they are not expired, just don't have the new valve.  I could buy new tanks cheaper at TSC than having new valves installed and the tank re-certified.


----------



## Trakternut

I'd price out a run of new copper from the tank to your heaters.  It's a job you can do yourself.


----------



## HGM

Trakternut said:
			
		

> I'd price out a run of new copper from the tank to your heaters.  It's a job you can do yourself.



Copper at Lowes last week was $87.** for a 50' roll..  The bad part is I only need 10'.... I used steel pipe for the major run, might be an option for you as well.. It was quite a bit cheaper...BTW, in case you werent aware, there is a difference in copper for water and copper for gas use.. Make sure you get the right stuff..


----------



## NevadaBlue

this is my first post here and it is an important one. Keep your tank. Run new piping to the kitchen and keep a heater there. Get a propane hotplate, one or 2 burner. That 100 gallons of propane is priceless if you lose the electricity. It will keep forever and you will be safe and warm, with warm food to eat if you ever need it. I see that heat isn't a BIG issue, from where you live, but a good reliable backup for cooking is a good thing. 
The propane company should buy the propane and will probably take the tank if you GIVE it to them. They like free stuff too.


----------



## Junkman

Blue Rhino exchanges the 30 pounders also.... just not as common.


----------



## Doc

Nevadablue, I found it.  Here is the thread you posted in.    A long long time ago.   

good thread.


----------



## Kane

The 20-30 pounders make excellent targets for the .308 at 400 yards.  Enjoy.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Things must be really dying around here here when we are digging up 6-years threads about propane tanks.


----------



## NevadaBlue

The reason was me... 

I forgot that I was a member of the group and emailed the administrator. The replies are in response to my questions.


----------



## EastTexFrank

NevadaBlue said:


> The reason was me...
> 
> I forgot that I was a member of the group and emailed the administrator. The replies are in response to my questions.




Ah, I forgive you.  

Actually it wasa pretty interesting thread and well worth rereading.


----------



## Doc

EastTexFrank said:


> Ah, I forgive you.
> 
> Actually it wasa pretty interesting thread and well worth rereading.


I thought so to ....so I didn't mind giving it a bump.   Good to see you back NevadaBlue!!!!!


----------



## EastTexFrank

Doc said:


> Good to see you back NevadaBlue!!!!!



That goes for me too.


----------



## muleman RIP

As far as getting rid of the tank.....they make full jacketed rounds for a reason. Once it goes boom you can scrap what is left.


----------



## buckle97

Since this thread was brought back to life and since I never responded after starting it I will now.  I ended up selling the tank on Craigslist with the propane still in it.  I think there was closer to only 75 gallons in it by the time it was picked up.  A guy came with a trailer and we loaded it with the FEL on my tractor.  The tank had two good hooks on the top which I assume are for loading/unloading purposes.  I never heard from him again so I assume it worked for him.


----------



## Doc

Sounds safer (and more profitable) than muleys way (using it for target practice 

Glad you stopped back by and updated us buckle.   Hope you stick around.


----------



## EastTexFrank

buckle97 said:


> Since this thread was brought back to life and since I never responded after starting it I will now.  I ended up selling the tank on Craigslist with the propane still in it.  I think there was closer to only 75 gallons in it by the time it was picked up.  A guy came with a trailer and we loaded it with the FEL on my tractor.  The tank had two good hooks on the top which I assume are for loading/unloading purposes.  I never heard from him again so I assume it worked for him.



It's always nice to know how these things work out.  Thanks for the update.


----------



## muleman RIP

Doc said:


> Sounds safer (and more profitable) than muleys way (using it for target practice
> 
> Glad you stopped back by and updated us buckle.   Hope you stick around.


We used to take the old ones up to a buddy and half fill them. Them 20lb. ones make a nice boom.Cheap man's tannerite.


----------

